# Re attach screen print



## kassandrarayne (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi all, just a general question. I do not make or sell screen printed t-shirts or anything else. I'm just looking for information from all the experts on here. My son has a basketball jersey and the screen print is coming off. Is there anyway to put it back on without ruining the rest of the screen print or shirt for that matter?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Generally, screen print does not 'come off'. It may fade or crack, but that's about it.

Sounds like it might be vinyl instead? Can you post a picture?


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Or the ink might not have been cured completely, reached 320 degrees throughout the ink. Its almost impossible to fix perfectly. You could possibly spray out the old ink and reprint it.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Your best bet is to go to your local screen print shop and have them look at it, more than likely it is vinyl and can be replicated? Although there is no guarantee it is worth a try.


----------



## kassandrarayne (Dec 13, 2009)

Told you I knew nothing about this stuff! It must be vinyl then because it is coming off in one big piece. Thanks all. I'll leave it alone and see if I can get someone that knows what they are doing to try to fix it for me! Thanks All


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Try ironing it with a very hot iron over some parchment paper over the design/number and press down as hard as you can unless you have or know someone with a heat press.


----------



## kassandrarayne (Dec 13, 2009)

Actually I do know someone that works for a company. I am going to ask him if they will do it. They are doing all the track pants/gym bags for my sons basketball team so I figure I can get him to do it.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Good for you. Friends are a good thing to have.


----------

